
My Friends in San Francisco Scared Me – Startups and Burnout - awithrow
https://medium.com/@sashashilko/my-friends-in-san-francisco-scared-me-13c75839ce75
======
seige
Did you publish this elsewhere? I would like to read it but getting paywalled
by medium.

